# TV/Computers



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

Our V Shelby will literally sit on our lap and watch TV with us. Sometimes she even hunts the arrow on our computer monitor as we move the mouse! She's actually watching me type this with her head cocked to the side as if she's trying to learn how to read what I write!


----------

